# Firemouth & Convict cichlid in 35 gallon tank help!



## karate626 (Dec 31, 2010)

I recently moved my painted turtles from this 35 to a 55. I then put a 3ish maybe 3 1/2 inch male convict cichlid in. He was the weaker male in another tank with 2 male convicts. I also put a 1/2 maybe 3/4 inch firemouth cichlid in the tank. Both were placed in the tank at the time. The tank is heavily planted (real and fake), many large rocks across the bottom, and a tall piece of fake driftwood from the lft in the middle that is a major sight block. Anyway, I'm hoping my firemouth will catchup in size with the convict. Right now the convict chased the firemouth to the top corner behind the filter. I'm hoping they may become a pair (won't sell fry, probably end up as feeder fish) but I'm afraid the firemouth will die before having a chance to grow up. I have a few questions. Will lowering the temp from 76 to something like 70 lower the aggression? Will the firemouth die from this treatment? How long does it usually take a firemouth to grow to 3 inches if it is already 1/2 an inch? Any ideas on how to make the odds of them forming a pair greater?

Thank you! Sorry for so many questions!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

convicts are much more aggressive than firemouths and often kill their mates. And yes, fish can die from that treatment. Stress is a major factor in fish disease and bullied fish will often not eat. Even minor chewed fins can get infected. 

Watch for a few days and see if the convict relents. Sometimes a fish will chill once dominance is established. But remove the bullied fish at the first sign of blood, missing scales, or when it can't swim straight from fin damage. Have a hospital tank (5 gallon with sponge filter) standing by.


----------



## karate626 (Dec 31, 2010)

How long will it take the firemouth that is 1/2 an inch to grow to 4 or 5 inches? 4 or 6 months? 

I found some black mesh to make a divider! I took out the convict and put him in with the dominate male again. This is just for overnight so they should be fine. I'm not sure how to attach the mesh to the sides of the tank. Any ideas. This is temporary so I don't want to use something to stick it if I can't get it off later.

Thank you!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hard to tell. but more water changes = faster growth.


----------



## karate626 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm leaving the firemouth in this tank by itself. I may add a few black skirt tetras as they are not that small, hardy, and a little nippy to they can stand for themselves. Could I add a bristlenose pleco or would a few snails be better to clean the gravel and keep help with the algae?


----------



## karate626 (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is the current stocking: 

15 gallon:

6 neons
6 cherry barbs (2 male 4 female) (I only have 3 right now but will get 3 more soon)
2 ottos (Used to be 4 but 2 died. I'm not replacing them)

Long 20 Gallon: 

6 black neons
5 Platys (only have 2 right now but will get 3 more soon)
1 bristle nose pleco

35 gallon:

1 half inch firemouth 
6 Gold Barbs (Only have 2 right now. Will get 4 more soon)
6 black skirt tetra (Only have 2 right now. Will get 4 more soon)
6 rosy minnows (not in yet. Will get them soon)
1 Bristle nose pleco

How does all this sound? Now the tanks all seem a little empty which I know know is good! I can switch the 6 rosy minnows with the cherry barbs if either one needs a 35 gallon more than the other.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

As far as the growth, I changed my water on my 125 every month or once every other month at absolute most and fed every day to every other day and my firemouth's went from just shy of 1 inch to 3 and 4 inches each in about 6 months. One was always a little bigger than the other.


----------



## karate626 (Dec 31, 2010)

What do you think about my tanks? More specifically the tank with the Firemouth?


----------



## karate626 (Dec 31, 2010)

I like rosy minnows but they are only sold as feeder fish at my lft and I don't have a tank to quarantine them. I may switch them with glowlight tetras. I would put them in the 15 gallon with the neons and move the 6 cherry barbs into the 35 gallon.


----------

